# S.A. people in L.A. County?



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

Is there any people with S.A. living in L.A. County? Perhaps interested in getting together for support. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## blacktiger63 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi! I'm from the Pasadena area.


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for replying. I will send you an email this evening when I get back from college.


----------

